# 1st Annual New England Frog Frenzy!



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

*Are you a Frog Lover?*
*Join us for our*
*1st Annual New England Frog Frenzy!*
*Saturday, July 30th, 12-5*

*SAVE an Additional *
*20% OFF *
*Our Lowest Prices!!*

*If it's already discounted, you will get an additional 20% discount at the register!*

*First 50 customers will get a Free Dart Frog T-Shirt!!*

*Meet Frog Enthusiasts from around New England and beyond!*

*ATTENTION Frog Breeders! Do you want to sell your frogs at this event? Sell your frogs at our consignment table! Sell as many of your frogs at this event for a small $20 fee OR for $5 per frog. Whichever works best for you!*

*Free Snacks & Drinks!*
*Terrarium Raffle*
*Slide presentation by Ray Coderre titled "The Poison Frogs of San Martin, Peru"!!*
*Our tropical Greenhouse is packed full of exotic tropical plants where epiphytes are everywhere draping from the rafters throughout it! Beware of the Carnivorous Plants that sit and await an ambush for their prey! You might be surprised to see a Kookabura, Toucans, Lorikeet Parrots or other fascinating fauna among the flora!*

*One Day Only this Summer! Save an additional 20% Off Everything we sell...*

*Poison Dart Frogs*
*Terrariums*
*Vivarium Supplies*
*Fruit Flies*
*Exotic Tropical Plants*
*Orchids (New larger selection!)*
*Ant Plants*
*Carnivorous Plants*
*Gift Items & More!*

*Location: Black Jungle Terrarium Supply Retail Store
370 Avenue A
Turners Falls, MA 01376
800-268-1813 *

Click Here For Details


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Link does not work


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

New England Frog Frenzy


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

*FREE T-shirt with this design to the 1st 50 Customers attending this event!*


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

May I suggest name tags with dendroboard screen names/ NEFG screen names. I would like to put some faces to names....


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey folks, will have the following available for sale at BJ's Frog Frenzy next Saturday.

(Young froglets - one to 5 weeks oow)
Phyllobates vittatus - $25 each
Phyllobates terribilis 'Mint' - $40 each
Phyllobates aurotaenia '1997 specific imports' also called wideband - $50 each
Epipedobates anthonyi 'Rio Saladillo' and 'Pasaje Sarajunga' - $35 each
Ameerega pepperi 'Orange' - $50 each

(Juveniles)
Mantella ebenaui - $20 each
Mantella laevigata - $20 each
Ameerega bassleri 'Sapasoa' - $50 each (starting to color up nicely)

(Subadults and adults, some sexable)
Dendrobates auratus 'Highland' - probable pairs for $200, subs to juveniles, $60-$75 each
Dendrobates auratus 'Panama 2004 import'- $50 each
Ranitomeya imitator 'Banded' - $90 each
Epipedobates anthonyi 'Pasaje Sarajunga' - $50 each (older juveniles/subs)

(Proven pairs/trios)
Oophaga pumilio 'El Dorado' 2009 SNDF imports - $350 (1.2 trio)
Oophaga pumilio 'Bastimentos' F1 - $325 (1.1)
Epipedobates anthonyi 'Pasaje Sarajunga' - Proven pairs for $150

Also have an extra 1.1 pair of Gastrotheca riobambae from UE (female has a slightly overlapping lower lip, otherwise fine) - $250


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

I cannot wait for this!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Just a reminder, this Sat at Black Jungle!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Yall have fun...Ill be out of town


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I cant make it


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks guys for a great day! I ended picking up some bassleri from "stemcellular" and a marbled newt from Black Jungle. Both are so awesome! If you didn't make it, make it next year, totally worth it.

Brian


----------

